# The River Fleet, how I love it so!



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess officially this should have been posted in the website updates forum, soz. Feel free to move it across if you wish.

I overhauled our River Fleet page with new images, new text and new gallery set up. Feel free to yell any teething problems with the page so as to allow me to rectify them. Thanks.

www.sub-urban.com/fleet/

JD


----------



## Zero (Mar 19, 2008)

nice one mate, nice to see the crab and frog pics!


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zero said:


> nice one mate, nice to see the crab and frog pics!



LOL! Yeah, that crab! Ha! About as excited as I've ever been to see a crab! (that sounds a bit wrong actually) 

JD


----------



## King Al (Mar 19, 2008)

Great stuff mate, Love the decapitated rat, caught me a bit by suprise though


----------



## smileysal (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent pics as always. Love seeing the crab and the frog, not too sure about the back end of the rat tho lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 20, 2008)

Great read and pictures, thanks.

TnM


----------

